

Vancouver’s high-tech makeover - thejf
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-magazine/vancouvers-high-tech-makeover/article23614007/

======
jefe78
As an active member of the tech community here, I find it interesting to read
about how big the pie is for province.

Also, hiring qualified developers/operations staff is virtually impossible
with the number of companies competing. How did California solve this problem,
if at all?

~~~
Kalium
California has a local talent pipeline (UC Berkeley, Stanford) and has become
attractive for tech talent across the world. Combine that with a fiercely
competitive local market, and the Bay is a pretty safe place for anyone who is
a reasonably good SWE.

So... lots of money, a willingness to import, and a local pipeline.

When was the last time you sent a recruiter to an American university?

